
No, really, the headphone jack is more useful than you think - obi1kenobi
https://techcrunch.com/2016/09/07/applejack/
======
wolrah
I agree that the headphone jack doesn't necessarily need to go right away,
especially on larger phones, but I'm not one of the people who think it's the
worst thing in the world to remove either. It does take up a lot of internal
space because of the depth required. With how small the PCBs are on modern
phones that actually matters.

That said, none of the points this article raises would matter if Apple would
just stop insisting on being needlessly different and adopt USB-C like they
should. Lightning was arguably slightly better than MicroUSB but USB-C does
everything it does and more while also being standard instead of a pointless
special snowflake.

I say keep the jack on devices where the space is available and use USB-C with
alternate modes for everything else.

------
simbalion
Removal of the headphone jack on the iphone is an idiot test. Idiots will buy
apple products no matter how functional or not functional they are, simply
because they're named iProduct.

Anyone with any sense will see this as a good opportunity to give Android a
spin.

